# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  رحلــــــــــــــة أون لاين الكبـــــــــــــري ... تأكيد الحضور

## Deimos

*أولاً نأسف جداً جداً علي التأخير ..,,..

تم الإتفاق علي عمل رحلة لأعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين ...

الزمان : يوم الجمعة الموافق 6 أغسطس .

المكان : جزيرة توتي .

متطلبات الرحلة :
- الخروف ومستلزماته .
- فرشات .
- حافظات المياة والبارد .

تم تشكيل لجنة مكونة من ثلاثة أشخاص ( منص متخصص الرحلات - بحاري - عبد العزيز24 )


علي من يرغب بالحضور تأكيد حضوره في البوست حتي يتم حصر عدد الأعضاء المشاركين ...



*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*معجون طلعت حبيب برة انا بخليك براك وسط الجماعة 


ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة


*

----------


## اواب محمد

*هو شنو انتو قلبتوها رحلات وهلتونات ودعقليات وتوتيات..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حضور ان شاء الله اذا لم يظهر جديد...

بشرط...

كرتونة جالاكسي مع الخروف يا عبدالعزيز..
*

----------


## جواندي

*حضوربأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

هو شنو انتو قلبتوها رحلات وهلتونات ودعقليات وتوتيات..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حضور ان شاء الله اذا لم يظهر جديد...

بشرط...

كرتونة جالاكسي مع الخروف يا عبدالعزيز..



كرتونتين جلاكسي عندك كلام تاني
*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*كرتووووووووووووونتين..لا كده جاي جاي لو يوم الجمعة ما جا حلتنا برضو جاي..
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تأكيد الحضور والمشاركة بإذن الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

تأكيد الحضور والمشاركة بإذن الله



أجمل خبر محمد حسين جاي من مدني

والله ياناس الخرتوم كان ما جيتو تكونو بالغتو بوليغ شديد
*

----------


## تينا

*بس الناس تمشي من هنا والجماعه اجتماعات رحلات 


































بجي وبجي وبجي


























والمابجي راحت عليه 





















































ا









ل













م












ف












 ا


















ج














ه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o

*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أولاً نأسف جداً جداً علي التأخير ..,,..

تم الإتفاق علي عمل رحلة لأعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين ...

الزمان : يوم الجمعة الموافق 6 أغسطس .

المكان : جزيرة توتي أو الكلاكلة ود العقلي .

متطلبات الرحلة :
- الخروف ومستلزماته .
- فرشات .
- حافظات المياة والبارد .

تم تشكيل لجنة مكونة من ثلاثة أشخاص ( منص متخصص الرحلات - بحاري - عبد العزيز24 )


علي من يرغب بالحضور تأكيد حضوره في البوست حتي يتم حصر عدد الأعضاء المشاركين ...











ياجماعه انا قادم بس حد يتصل بي عشان انا ما بعرف حد
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

بس الناس تمشي من هنا والجماعه اجتماعات رحلات 


بجي وبجي وبجي



والمابجي راحت عليه 


ا

ل

م

 ف

 ا

 ج


 ه



صدقت ياتينا .. المابجي راحت عليه ...
*

----------


## Deimos

* تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا


*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيخ ياسر
					

ياجماعه انا قادم بس حد يتصل بي عشان انا ما بعرف حد



تشرفنا يا شيخ ياسر وده تلفوني
0912523021

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*وانا كمان معاكم بالقلب وبالدعاء
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
 1- عبد العزيز 24
 2- بحاري
 3- منص
 4- حسكو
 5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
 6- مجد الدين شريف
 7- البرنسيسة
 8- اواب محمد
 9- جواندي
 10- mohammed_h_o
 11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

وانا كمان معاكم بالقلب وبالدعاء



يعطيك العافية الأخ محمد كمال

وإن شاء الله المرة الجاية معانا
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ونحن معاكم بالقلب بباذن الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o




سجمى جدا دى انا ولا زول تانى:584:
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*تمنيت ان اكون معكم
بس الجايات اكتر انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

بس الناس تمشي من هنا والجماعه اجتماعات رحلات




بجي وبجي وبجي











والمابجي راحت عليه 



























ا





ل









م




ف



ا



ج





ه



عزبتينا .. ده شنو المطميط ده ما عرفنا نقراها زاتو قلنا نعمل ليها اقتباس 

حمد الله علي السلامة 

عكسية :
الهدية .. ولو ما جبتيها ما اشوفك :094:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*سجل معاك الخروف حضور 
‏
عشان في ناس كده ما بجوا إلا يكون في !
‏
‏
‏
تسبيكة:
‏
بوستيني وديتو وين؟
                        	*

----------


## Zool

*انا جااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

سجل معاك الخروف حضور 
‏
عشان في ناس كده ما بجوا إلا يكون في !
‏
‏
‏
تسبيكة:
‏
بوستيني وديتو وين؟



وديتو الخور عشان ما يعمل لخبطة

:a045::chris::a045:

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ونحن معاكم بالقلب بباذن الله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة (العجب24)
					

تمنيت ان اكون معكم
بس الجايات اكتر انشاء الله





الجايات أكتر من الرايحات وإن شاء الله معانا المرات الجاية
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

سجمى جدا دى انا ولا زول تانى:584:



:094: :094: :094:

لا لا دي حبوبة فوطة
*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
  1- عبد العزيز 24
  2- بحاري
  3- منص
  4- حسكو
  5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
  6- مجد الدين شريف
  7- البرنسيسة
  8- اواب محمد
  9- جواندي
  10- mohammed_h_o
  11- تينا
 12 - شيخ ياسر
 13- Zool

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*(البنضف ) الخروف منو ؟
حضوووور إن شاء الله
 وجايب معاي  باكتة صابون كلين لي مجد الدين لزوم العدة وكده .....
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- Zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در
*

----------


## Deimos

*يلا ياشباب فرصة في السنة مرة ..,,,.. ماشين كويس ماشاء الله والحضور حتي الآن 14 عضو .. دايرين الرحلة تكون لامة أكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء ...

كورنر :
ماشايفنك ياقنوان الحيغسل العدة بعدين منو .. حضورك ضروري جداً
البرنسيسة وتينا حيوضبو الخروف

كورنر تاني :
أوريكم من حسي أنا علي الشية ... ربنا يحيينا


*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

يلا ياشباب فرصة في السنة مرة ..,,,.. ماشين كويس ماشاء الله والحضور حتي الآن 14 عضو .. دايرين الرحلة تكون لامة أكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء ...

كورنر :
ماشايفنك ياقنوان الحيغسل العدة بعدين منو .. حضورك ضروري جداً
البرنسيسة وتينا حيوضبو الخروف

كورنر تاني :
أوريكم من حسي أنا علي الشية ... ربنا يحيينا




 قنوان اساسي قبل الساون والكراسي
عاد لكن يا عبد العزيز ما بالغت كان توقع لي ساي
هو انا الجاتو ما قاعده افوتو اجي افوت ليك خروف مالي يا يا يابا جنيت:dn36:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*  
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حضور ان شاء الله
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حضور بقلوبنا !!

*

----------


## ولد ام در

*والله فكرة جميلة 
بس اهمه حاجه  السلك الجلاي يجي قبل الخروف 
عشان نظافة المكان وكده 
بالله يا قنوان انتي بتاعة خرفان وكده 
اليشوفك بتاكلي في الجاتوه 
تهي تهي تهي 
علي العموم انا نباتي ما باكل لحمه 
لو عاملين سلطة مايونيز بجي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياصفوة تحياتي لكم 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

  



عمو غندور اوعى تقول لي ما جاي
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انت اهم زول
                        	*

----------


## ولد ام در

*يا رياض اوعك تجيب معاك نزار 
المره الفاتت قرب يقتل لينا الخروف 
ههههههههههه
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

والله فكرة جميلة 
بس اهمه حاجه السلك الجلاي يجي قبل الخروف 
عشان نظافة المكان وكده 
بالله يا قنوان انتي بتاعة خرفان وكده 
اليشوفك بتاكلي في الجاتوه 
تهي تهي تهي 
علي العموم انا نباتي ما باكل لحمه 
لو عاملين سلطة مايونيز بجي



 عاملين مايونيز وحالقين كارلويس 
وماشي معانا عزو وبحاري العريس
بس راجين توقيع ود ام در الكديس
وقع سريييييييييييييييييييييييع
                        	*

----------


## ولد ام در

*كديسة لما تعضيك يا قنوان 

انا ذاته رحله فيها  وحوش زيكم ما بجيها 
الله يكون في عون الخروف 
حيتمسح من الوجود
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

كديسة لما تعضيك يا قنوان 

انا ذاته رحله فيها وحوش زيكم ما بجيها 
الله يكون في عون الخروف 
حيتمسح من الوجود



 يعني ما جاااااي صاح:dn3:
ياااااااااااااااا رياض جيب معاك نزار
بث
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

عمو غندور اوعى تقول لي ما جاي
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انت اهم زول



وجودكم الاهم،،وحضورنا بأذن الله باللادا
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

بس اهمه حاجه السلك الجلاي



يعنى شنو سلك جلاى؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

وجودكم الاهم،،وحضورنا بأذن الله باللادا



 بي سرعه 140 يا عجيب
لادك لادا السرور المهلا:fgf3:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*نوم شديد
قنوان, مجدالدين شريف, اواب محمد, بحاري, kakoool, ولد ام در
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

عاملين مايونيز وحالقين كارلويس 
وماشي معانا عزو وبحاري العريس
بس راجين توقيع ود ام در الكديس
وقع سريييييييييييييييييييييييع



هههههههههههههههاااااااااااااي كج  .. كج ... ج تهئ.. تهئ 
:hghkl:سلام يا صحبي
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

يعنى شنو سلك جلاى؟؟؟؟ 



السؤال محول للاخ عبد العزيز الغرنوق 

عمك فتل البوست 

انا قلت حاجة .............
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

(البنضف ) الخروف منو ؟
حضوووور إن شاء الله
وجايب معاي باكتة صابون كلين لي مجد الدين لزوم العدة وكده .....



:confused11::confused11::confused11::confused11:

الصابونابي كان جيت :41jg:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بند السلوك الجلاية دى على مسئولية صاحبه ولا شنو؟؟؟
السلك الجلاى ده شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

بند السلوك الجلاية دى على مسئولية صاحبه ولا شنو؟؟؟
السلك الجلاى ده شنو؟؟؟



 يعني بجلي الباص:naa:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, مجدالدين شريف, الجرافى كومر, kakoool, looly, غندور, قنوان 



تعالى بالمواصلات.....
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, مجدالدين شريف, الجرافى كومر, kakoool, looly, غندور, قنوان 



تعالى بالمواصلات.....



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
في داعي للفضايح
الرحله مافيها ترحيل ولا شنو
تخريمه
مافي زول يقول لي رحله هي ولا روضه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- Zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در
19- ود المامون
20- سموؤل
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

يعنى شنو سلك جلاى؟؟؟؟ 



عمنا غندور صباح الخير ...

السلك الجلاي عبارة عن ليفة مكونة من مجموعة سلوك حديدية تستخدم في أعمال النظافة الصعبة والبقع المستعصية وأحياناً .. أحياناً كده ما طوالي ممكن يتليفو بيه ..
*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*:fgf2:
هئ هئ هئ تراطيب و رحل ايامكم عسل على راي المثل
                        	*

----------


## Zool

*لازم يكون في برنامج واضح عشان الترتيبات الاولية تتم .. اول حاجة اكدو لينا المكان توتي ولا ود العقلي

تاني حاجة وسيلة لجمع الشرينق حق الرحلة من الاعضاء الماشين.. عشان الناس القايمة علي امر الرحلة تكون المصاريف متوفرة عندهم بالشكل المطلوب


وتلفون واحد من الاعضاء الذين يشرفون علي اللجنة حتي يتم التواصل عبره للاستفسار عن برنامج الرحلة او كيفية المساهمة المادية
*

----------


## samawal

*أنا جاهز يا عبد العزيز بس كل تحركاتي مرات بذكرني ليها أفريكانو 
ووالله بعتذر يا صفوة لعدم حضوري لجلسة الهيلتون لأنني لم أعلم والله 
معليش عارف في بوست لهذه الجلسة لكن ظروف العمل الضاغطة منعتني دخول المنبر 
في الفترة الماضية .. لكن الحق على أفريكتنو لأنو ما كلمني 
أنا بجي .. لكن أفريكانو لازم يتعمل ليهو (طابور بطانية) 
عارف في ناس كتاار منكم عايزنها ليهو وأنا أولهم ..!!هههاي
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*إحتمال كبير اجي ...الشيرنغ كم؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, بحاري 
ازيك
انت بايت هنا
تخريمه
هسي ما اجي بالمواصلات
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

عمنا غندور صباح الخير ...

السلك الجلاي عبارة عن ليفة مكونة من مجموعة سلوك حديدية تستخدم في أعمال النظافة الصعبة والبقع المستعصية وأحياناً .. أحياناً كده ما طوالي ممكن يتليفو بيه ..



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحلوب يمتنعون
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) مجدالدين شريف, بحاري, قنوان

ازيكم يا فير ومقاشيش
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

إحتمال كبير اجي ...الشيرنغ كم؟



 ود المامون وين الايامات دي:dn36:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) مجدالدين شريف, بحاري, قنوان

ازيكم يا فير ومقاشيش



 مجد كلين خبرك يا اساسي
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




ود المامون وين الايامات دي:dn36:



تسلمي على السؤال يا دكتورة .. بس كنتا معصور بي تسليم مشروع التخرج
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

مجد كلين خبرك يا اساسي



تمام يامقاشيش .. اساسي ساي اساسي قبل الكراسي 

ان شاء الله 

قلتي لي منما يتكون الجلاي ؟؟ ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*حضور ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*شباب انا فى رأيى المتواضع انو توتى اقرب للكل يعنى مكان سنتر.. ولا رأيكم شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*السيد, مايقومابي, Zoo


أنـــا في السلك 


جــــــــــــــــــاي ان شاء الله

 لو توتي ولو رالظروف سمحت . .

 بالله المتزوجون ماتنسوا تصديق الخروج

 تهئ تهئ تهئ


الشير كم . . . . ؟ ؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

عمنا غندور صباح الخير ...

السلك الجلاي عبارة عن ليفة مكونة من مجموعة سلوك حديدية تستخدم في أعمال النظافة الصعبة والبقع المستعصية وأحياناً .. أحياناً كده ما طوالي ممكن يتليفو بيه ..



لا يفتى و مالك في المدينة .....!
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

أنا جاهز يا عبد العزيز بس كل تحركاتي مرات بذكرني ليها أفريكانو 
ووالله بعتذر يا صفوة لعدم حضوري لجلسة الهيلتون لأنني لم أعلم والله 
معليش عارف في بوست لهذه الجلسة لكن ظروف العمل الضاغطة منعتني دخول المنبر 
في الفترة الماضية .. لكن الحق على أفريكتنو لأنو ما كلمني 
أنا بجي .. لكن أفريكانو لازم يتعمل ليهو (طابور بطانية) 
عارف في ناس كتاار منكم عايزنها ليهو وأنا أولهم ..!!هههاي



 
هههههههااااااااااااااااي

كان ليك ياماســــــــــــورة(قال طابور)انا في المدرسة ماوقفت طابور

غايتو ياقلب افريكانو ده ليهو الله وعيشة السوق

تخريمة:-

مبروووووك شايف الاتهاب فكــــــــــاك

 








*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هههههههااااااااااااااااي

كان ليك ياماســــــــــــورة(قال طابور)انا في المدرسة ماوقفت طابور

غايتو ياقلب افريكانو ده ليهو الله وعيشة السوق

تخريمة:-

مبروووووك شايف الاتهاب فكــــــــــاك

 











كده انت وينك الايام د؟؟؟؟؟
لعل المانع خير؟؟؟
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

كده انت وينك الايام د؟؟؟؟؟
لعل المانع خير؟؟؟



 


موجووووود وبكثرة ياحبيبنـــــــــــا غندور

مشينا الاتحاد لقينا ليك الرياضية والجزيرة والتلفزيون القومي والنيل الازرق وقناة سجمان

قلنـــــــــــــا دي مافيها طريقة (حصري) مشينا حصلنا سوق الله واكبر

تحياتي يارائع
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*انت مافي الحصري مافي
كل شي بقي مافي 
انشاالله العوافي
ماشي ولا مافي 
اوعه تقول مافي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تاكيد حضور باسم ابو اية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اهم حاجه ياعبدالعزيز حدد رسوم الاشتراك عشان الناس تكون عامله حسابها
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*حتي الآن لم نعرف ماهي مناسبة الرحلة احتفاء بشخص معين أم حاجة عامة وانشاء الله ملمومين جميعاً في الحرم بعد فوز الزعيم والتأهل للمجموعات
*

----------


## أوهاج

*حضور إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zool
					

لازم يكون في برنامج واضح عشان الترتيبات الاولية تتم .. اول حاجة اكدو لينا المكان توتي ولا ود العقلي

تاني حاجة وسيلة لجمع الشرينق حق الرحلة من الاعضاء الماشين.. عشان الناس القايمة علي امر الرحلة تكون المصاريف متوفرة عندهم بالشكل المطلوب


وتلفون واحد من الاعضاء الذين يشرفون علي اللجنة حتي يتم التواصل عبره للاستفسار عن برنامج الرحلة او كيفية المساهمة المادية



كل الأمور مرتبة إن شاء الله دي أول خطوة .. تأكيد الحضور
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

شباب انا فى رأيى المتواضع انو توتى اقرب للكل يعنى مكان سنتر.. ولا رأيكم شنو؟




تم إعتماد توتي

كورنر :
توتي توتي
*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- Zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در 
19- m_mamoon
20- سموؤل
21- وليد المريخابي
22- أبو آية
23- السيد
24- أوهاج

*

----------


## جواندي

*ود الباقر حضور بأذن الله
تخريمة

ود الباقر من حساب جواندي
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عزو الشير كم؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## المك عجب

*(أوكودوت) ، ده كود تأكيد
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*معاكم  معاكم باذن الله

يلا الشيرنق حايدفع كيف ومتين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*معاكم بالقلب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انت مافي الحصري مافي
كل شي بقي مافي 
انشاالله العوافي
ماشي ولا مافي 
اوعه تقول مافي



 
حبـــــــــاب تينا ...حباب الناس العمرها ماقالت مافي

حبـــــــاب تينا... حباب الناس البتنظم القوافي

حبـــــــاب تينا ... حباب الناس ودعوة صادقة ان تكوني عوافي
                        	*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*تدفعوا كم؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله اذا ود العقلي الكلاكلة احتمال معاكم وبس هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*البرنسيسه, محمد كمال+ 

ازيك..ما وقعت حضور مالك؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					

تدفعوا كم؟؟؟



‏

علي شرط ما تجي !
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*أنا حضور بس كم الشيرنغ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انا جائي واحتمال تجي معاي ام نزار:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

تأكيد الحضور والمشاركة بإذن الله



 

لو عندك عربيه خاصه معاك
البنزين على 
والسواقه عليك
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انا جائي واحتمال تجي معاي ام نزار:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv



وصرة الوش والزعل لزوموا شنو؟؟؟
عمومآ تم تحريز هذه المشاركة بالذات لعرضها على أم نزار!!!!! 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

وصرة الوش والزعل لزوموا شنو؟؟؟
عمومآ تم تحريز هذه المشاركة بالذات لعرضها على أم نزار!!!!! 



صرة ال:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv لعدم وجود حريات في ذلك اليوم وسنكون مكبلين وانت براك عارف الباقي:ANSmile30:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					

تدفعوا كم؟؟؟



 :sm127::sm127::sm127:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا شباب الشير اهم شي يدفع من هسي  عشان الناس ما تتجهجه وتمشي جاهزه وبالها فاضي
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انا جائي واحتمال تجي معاي ام نزار:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv



:1 (22):
يا رياض ام نزار دى خليها عشان ما تحصل مشاكل 

























نزار ما جاى ولا شنو يعنى
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

صرة ال:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv لعدم وجود حريات في ذلك اليوم وسنكون مكبلين وانت براك عارف الباقي:ANSmile30:



 
*

----------


## محمدين

*يا منص ... فى داعى نجى ؟!!!.
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

يا منص ... فى داعى نجى ؟!!!.



هو منص جاى يعنى؟؟؟:41jg:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*لحدي اسع لا عرفنا البرنامج لا عرفنا 
الدفوعات لا عرفنا الحصل 
نورنا يا ابا عزيز
                        	*

----------


## ولد ام در

*في اعتقادي الشخصي ان الاخ عبدالعزيز 24 والعزيز بحاري 
متكفلين بجميع مصاريف الرحلة 
فلهم الشكرؤ الجزيل 
وقد سمعت ان الحبيب بحاري تعاقد مع افراس علي ترحيل كافت الاعضاء من والي منازلهم 
والان في المرحلة النهائية للاتفاق 
الاختلاف الوحيد علي ان حسكو يوصلوه سوبا ولا اخر محطه في الحاج يوسف 
نشكر خلية النظافه علي اهتمامها بنظافة اقصد راحة الاعضاء 
وان شاء الله يا عبدالعزيز يوم نظافتك اقصد شكرك ما يجي

بحاري بحاري ممكن تجيبوا لينا اسكراتشات 
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*انا معاكم انشاء الله بس كيف يكون دفع الشيرنق تاكيد
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

في اعتقادي الشخصي ان الاخ عبدالعزيز 24 والعزيز بحاري 
متكفلين بجميع مصاريف الرحلة 
فلهم الشكرؤ الجزيل 
وقد سمعت ان الحبيب بحاري تعاقد مع افراس علي ترحيل كافت الاعضاء من والي منازلهم 
والان في المرحلة النهائية للاتفاق 
الاختلاف الوحيد علي ان حسكو يوصلوه سوبا ولا اخر محطه في الحاج يوسف 
نشكر خلية النظافه علي اهتمامها بنظافة اقصد راحة الاعضاء 
وان شاء الله يا عبدالعزيز يوم نظافتك اقصد شكرك ما يجي

بحاري بحاري ممكن تجيبوا لينا اسكراتشات 



تصدق أنا برضو سمعت بالكلام ده ..!
ومشكلة أخونا حسكو شبه إتحلت (رياض قال حيديهو الموتر بتاعو  ...شده وكده )
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*
سلام 
يااخوانا نحنا معاكم فى السودان وحابين نكون معاكم فى الرحله 
ممكن تسجلونا معاكم انا والمدام وتورونا المطلوب شنو؟
ابراهيم احمد
0917524075
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*يا ليتني كنت معكم !!!!
مع الامنيات لكم بقضاء وقت سعيد ...  
*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در 
19- m_mamoon
20- سموؤل
21- وليد المريخابي
22- أبو آية
23- السيد
24- أوهاج




ياعبدالعزيز اضيفونا معاكم
:033:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, الظريف, farandakas, جواندي+, ولد ام در
*

----------


## اباتشيه

*هوووووووووووووي جااااااااااااااااااااااااك ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يانااااااااااااااااس انا انا انا انا


خلاص ماجايه زاتوووووووو زعلتا والله ماتسجلوني الااشتكيكم للفيفا اصبرو
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اباتشيه
					

هوووووووووووووي جااااااااااااااااااااااااك ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يانااااااااااااااااس انا انا انا انا


خلاص ماجايه زاتوووووووو زعلتا والله ماتسجلوني الااشتكيكم للفيفا اصبرو



 طيب المرارة  البعملا منو
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اباتشيه
					

هوووووووووووووي جااااااااااااااااااااااااك ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يانااااااااااااااااس انا انا انا انا


خلاص ماجايه زاتوووووووو زعلتا والله ماتسجلوني الااشتكيكم للفيفا اصبرو



جيتك دي ياها جيه الهليتون ولا واحده تاني :lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, مريخاب احبكم, الظريف, farandakas, ولد ام در 
انت بايت هنا
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مريخاب احبكم, الظريف, farandakas, nona 


*

----------


## ولد ام در

*يا قنوان مالك بقيتي عامله زي ناس الجمارك 
دايره ارضية ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ولد ام در
					

يا قنوان مالك بقيتي عامله زي ناس الجمارك 
دايره ارضية ولا شنو



 هههههههههههههههه
دايره حق الضل:fgf2:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*هوووووووووووى انا بجيب معاى صابون عشان نغسل العده خلاص
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*دي واحدي تانية ياقنوان ماياها
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

لحدي اسع لا عرفنا البرنامج لا عرفنا 
الدفوعات لا عرفنا الحصل 
نورنا يا ابا عزيز



تينا أصبري :n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k

إنتو جارين للشيرنج مالكم .. أول حاجة نأكد الحضور واليوم إن شاء الله حنفتح بوست الشيرنج بعد ما نحصر الحضور
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

يا منص ... فى داعى نجى ؟!!!.



ده كلامك .. إنت أساسي قبل الكراسي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					

سلام 
يااخوانا نحنا معاكم فى السودان وحابين نكون معاكم فى الرحله 
ممكن تسجلونا معاكم انا والمدام وتورونا المطلوب شنو؟
ابراهيم احمد
0917524075



تشرفنا إنت والمدام ... وإن شاء الله حأتصل عليك بخصوص التفاصيل
*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تشرفنا إنت والمدام ... وإن شاء الله حأتصل عليك بخصوص التفاصيل



شنو يعنى ,,,عائلية وكده بس ولا عزابة ناس المنتدى ما يتصلوا بيهم؟
ما شافوك يا عزو كان الحله كلها حضور
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

هوووووووووووى انا بجيب معاى صابون عشان نغسل العده خلاص



يازول إنت جاي ولا ما جاي ماشايفك أكدت حضور
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة genta
					

شنو يعنى ,,,عائلية وكده بس ولا عزابة ناس المنتدى ما يتصلوا بيهم؟
ما شافوك يا عزو كان الحله كلها حضور



وده المطلوب دايرين أكبر حضور

يازول إنت ماسجلت مالك ؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- Zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در 
19- m_mamoon
20- سموؤل
21- وليد المريخابي
22- أبو آية
23- السيد
24- أوهاج
25- ود الباقر
26- المك عجب
27- عزيز عرديب
28- jafaros
29- رياض عباس بخيت
30- كته
31- اباتشيه
32- farandakas
33- حسن يعقوب
34- genta
*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

يا منص ... فى داعى نجى ؟!!!.



عمنا منص
لو النت جاى اكيد معاك أيمن حسن5 العريس وبصراحة دايرين ليكم براكم عجل ما هروف! كده انا متنازل عن الحضور:083:
                        	*

----------


## صلاح غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در 
19- m_mamoon
20- سموؤل
21- وليد المريخابي
22- أبو آية
23- السيد
24- أوهاج
25- ود الباقر
26- المك عجب
27- عزيز عرديب
28- jafaros
29- رياض عباس بخيت
30- كته
31- اباتشيه
32- farandakas
33- حسن يعقوب
34- genta



نمرة17 ما بدينا فرصة ونمرة33 معلق مع 17
حلوها لينا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والله يا جماعة الزمن دا كله قاتلانا الحسرة
دايرين نسجل معاكم .... لكن الله غالب

نظام بعيدين وكدة

لكن سجل يا عزو
 قلوبنا معاكم
*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تشرفنا إنت والمدام ... وإن شاء الله حأتصل عليك بخصوص التفاصيل



شكرا اخوى عبدالعزيز وباقى العقد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عبدالعزيز24..قروشكم دى مادايرنها..؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

حتي الآن لم نعرف ماهي مناسبة الرحلة احتفاء بشخص معين أم حاجة عامة وانشاء الله ملمومين جميعاً في الحرم بعد فوز الزعيم والتأهل للمجموعات




عمنا أبوشهد آسفين علي الرد المتأخر

لاتوجد مناسبة معينة ... هي عبارة عن رحلة ترفيهية الهدف منها التعارف و تنمية العلاقات الإجتماعية بين أعضاء المنبر ...

وإن شاء الله المرة الجاية تكون معانا

كورنر :
آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عبدالعزيز24..قروشكم دى مادايرنها..؟؟



[info] 
إنت بالذات حتدفعي 100 ألف 
[/info]
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة genta
					

عمنا منص
لو النت جاى اكيد معاك أيمن حسن5 العريس وبصراحة دايرين ليكم براكم عجل ما هروف! كده انا متنازل عن الحضور



لو حضورك حيقلص الخسائر ماتجي لكن صدقني ما حيفرق
:4_16_1::4_16_1:

كورنر :
الحاجات الفوق البتنطط دي والله تعبتني تعب عشان أضغط عليها .... :4_16_1::4_16_1:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة genta
					

نمرة17 ما بدينا فرصة ونمرة33 معلق مع 17
حلوها لينا



نمرة 17 ده خليه علي برسل ليه إتنين 4 في 4 يقفلوه بس إنت شوت في القون .. وأوعك تجلي :l3_eyes:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

والله يا جماعة الزمن دا كله قاتلانا الحسرة
دايرين نسجل معاكم .... لكن الله غالب

نظام بعيدين وكدة

لكن سجل يا عزو
قلوبنا معاكم




إتمنينا تكونوا معانا ...

المرة الجاية إن شاء الله .. الجايات أكتر من الرايحات
*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- Zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در 
19- m_mamoon
20- سموؤل
21- وليد المريخابي
22- أبو آية
23- السيد
24- أوهاج
25- ود الباقر
26- المك عجب
27- عزيز عرديب
28- jafaros
29- رياض عباس بخيت
30- كته
31- اباتشيه
32- farandakas
33- حسن يعقوب
34- genta
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

[info] 
إنت بالذات حتدفعي 100 ألف 
[/info]



:wallah::dn3::dn3::dn3:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

البرنسيسه, قنوان 

سلام ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عبدالعزيز24...بحارى...منص..وينكم؟؟

مفروض انكم بعد كده تجمعوا الشير عشان تجهزوا الحاجات وتظبطوا اموركم لغاية يوم الاربعاء تكونوا اشتريتوا حاجاتكم عشان يوم الخميس تكونوا رايقين وماعندكم هم وما تتجارو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :

1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در 
19- m_mamoon
20- سموؤل
21- وليد المريخابي
22- أبو آية
23- السيد
24- أوهاج
25- ود الباقر
26- المك عجب
27- عزيز عرديب
28- jafaros
29- رياض عباس بخيت
30- كته
31- اباتشيه
32- farandakas
33- حسن يعقوب 
34- genta



وين الحلوين وين راحو
القحطاني
افركانو 
مناع
الجيلي شاور
ود المحجوب
محجوب الخير 
عاشقه الكسلانه
الورده الحمراء
كشه الدولي
موسي المريخابي
ترطيبه
اين انتم لماذا لا تسجلو 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*معكم بقلوبنا من على البعد
ان شا الله دايما تامين ولامين
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*حضور انشاء الله .
*

----------


## Deimos

*تأكيد الحضور حتي الآن :
1- عبد العزيز 24
2- بحاري
3- منص
4- حسكو
5- عبد العظيم حاج عمر
6- مجد الدين شريف
7- البرنسيسة
8- اواب محمد
9- جواندي
10- mohammed_h_o
11- تينا
12 - شيخ ياسر
13- Zool
14- مايقومابي
15- قنوان
16- حافظ النور
17- غندور
18- ود ام در 
19- m_mamoon
20- سموؤل
21- وليد المريخابي
22- أبو آية
23- السيد
24- أوهاج
25- ود الباقر
26- المك عجب
27- عزيز عرديب
28- jafaros
29- رياض عباس بخيت
30- كته
31- اباتشيه
32- farandakas
33- حسن يعقوب
34- genta
35- الجيلي شاور
*

----------

